# INFJ Checking things out.



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I would like to welcome you too. Though it looks as though I'm a little late.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us!


----------

